#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли в Ставрополе буддисты или люди интересующиеся им?

## Николай Шмидт

Есть ли в Ставрополе буддисты или люди интересующиеся буддизмом?

----------


## Аурум

Им?!

----------


## Николай Шмидт

> Им?!


буддизмом

----------


## Dmitridorje

Посмотрите личное сообщение от меня.

А в принципе там буддистов в достатке: хошь те Алмазный путь, хошь - "классическая" Ньингма.

----------

